# How big was your full-term baby (UPDATED POLL)



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

The previous thread did not allow for multiple babies of similar/same weight, so by making smaller weight increments on this one hopefully it will remedy that at least somewhat.

Please enter the birthweight of your baby--rounded to the nearest option.
These should be babies who are full-term (37+ weeks) and no inductions prior to 40 weeks. (I'm looking for what babies actually weigh when they come on their own time.)


----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

I was surprised at how little my daughter was, 5lb9oz at 38weeks, 4 days. Healthy pregnancy and all that, but she has multiple health issues, so her size may be related to those issues.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I did the best I could- 1 vote for 8 1/2 and one vote for 8 3/4

Dd (41 weeks 2 days) was 8lbs 12oz
ds (43 weeks 5 days) was 8lbs 11oz

-Angela


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I was surprised at mine too--7lb 1oz (39wks, healthy pregnancy, healthy baby, blah blah blah...) I had expected him to be 8 something cuz all my little siblings were...I guess it goes to show that the size of babies your mother had doesn't necessarily have any bearing on the size you will have!! (hmmm, idea for another poll...







)


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

My first was 9 lbs 9 oz. My second was 10 lbs 8 oz. Both were born 3 days before their due dates.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS was 10lbs 11.5 oz. He was born at 39w5d. I was induced, but that was 3 days after spontaneous rupture of membranes (and no contractions starting), so I'm including myself in the poll anyway.
Funny how at the moment, 30% of people have had babies weighing 10-11lbs








I'm sure that will change as more people respond.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My 40 weeker was 6 lbs 15 oz.
My 41 weeker was 7 lbs 10 oz.

And the funny thing is that my *36* weeker was 7 lbs 2 oz...so bigger than my 40 weeker and almost as big as my 41 weeker. Go figure.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I voted again; the same as before 7lbs for my UCed DD who wasn't weighed at all till she was 16 days - 3.3kg according to a supermarket produce scale


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

37 weeks 3 days, 8 pounds and 6 ounces


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

gestational age at onset of spontaneous labor: poll here


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I voted again; the same as before 7lbs for my UCed DD who wasn't weighed at all till she was 16 days - 3.3kg according to a supermarket produce scale









That's the greatest story.







:


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

DS2 2 was 40 weeks and he was 9 lbs 3 oz. I should have figured that he would be bigger considering DS1 was 7 lbs 10 oz at 36 weeks.


----------



## Kelly1216 (Feb 26, 2004)

My dd was 7lbs10oz at 38w6d, and my ds was 7lbs15oz at 40wks exactly.


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

37 weeks 6lbs 7 oz


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

DS1: 38 weeks exactly - 8 lb 8 oz
DS2: 39 weeks exactly - 8 lb 10 oz
DS3: 38 weeks + 3 days - 9 lb 2 oz


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

37w6d: 6 lbs. 2 oz. I'm hoping for a bit bigger this time though. That just seemed really small.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

38 weeks 7lbs 6oz
37 weeks 7lbs 13 oz


----------



## layla983 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was 41 weeks & a few days. DS was 7lbs & 10ozs. Before I knew his weight, I was freaked out because everyone kept talking about what a "HUGE!" baby he was & couldn't wait until other nurses came on shift to see how big he was. The area has a high induction rate, they were shocked I was 41 weeks & still pregnant, so I guess he did seem huge compared to other babies they'd seen.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

7 12
7 13
7 15
8 14
10 4
10 2


----------



## Whispers (Feb 18, 2009)

Both born at 41 weeks

#1- 8 lbs 14
#2- 9 lbs 15


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

My DS was 8 pounds, but he would have been more if he hadn't been breech - he lost all his meconium on the way out.







He was born eight days before EDD.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

Of my 4, my first baby came the earliest, 38 wks and was my biggest at 8.1 pounds. The other three came exactly on due date, 4 days early and my smallest baby 7.05 came 4 days late!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

My first was induced on his due date, came 2 days later, and weighed 10 lbs 6 oz.

My second was born on her own, about a week after her due date, and weighed 8 lbs 14 oz.

My third was also born on his own, also about a week past his due date, and was 9 lbs 1 oz.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

mine were:

7.6
6.15
8.2
7.11

my smallest was also the earliest (via scheduled c-section at 38.5 wks) so I imagine he was meant to be over 7 lbs had he finished cooking... and really, he was 6 lbs 15.9 oz. so, pretty much!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

40 weeks 8.11
38 weeks 8.12
41.5 weeks 8.4
42.5 weeks 9.12

my earliest was my 2nd largest


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 was 7 lbs 9 oz. She's my only full-term AND spontaneous labor baby, so she's the only one I voted for.


----------



## Avecilla (Jan 24, 2008)

My first was 6 lbs 14 oz and my second was 6 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Both my babies were just over 40 weeks, my first was 6lbs 12 oz and my second was 9lbs even. HUGE spread there. I'm hoping the one I'm baking now will fall somewhere in the middle and not feel a need to be another 2 pounds bigger!

I really like seeing that most people's babies the weights go up and down, not necessarily bigger each time. I have a fear of having an 11 pounder- I personally felt 9 lbs was big enough.


----------



## tallanvor (Aug 3, 2007)

40w5d -- 7 lbs 12
at least 38w (they couldn't decide his due date) an even 8lbs
39w1d -- 9 lbs 3

and that 9 lbs didn't feel any worse than the others. I suppose because she was also an inch longer than either of the others, didn't come in 2 hours (she took 4 1/2), and came out facing the "correct" way instead of her backbone to mine.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1: 7.5 lbs (oh, drats, I accidentaly posted 6-7 lbs rather than 7.5, I was thinking "7" and "half" and rounded down rather than up. oops.)
DD2: 9 lbs even
DS: 8 lbs 14 oz, voted "8 3/4" so I could vote for each kid separately, though I'd normally round him up to 9.


----------



## soso-lynn (Dec 11, 2007)

7 and a half pounds, right on her due date.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't read instructions well, lol. Evan was the only one I should've voted on, he was 7#8oz. I did add 7# and 8# too, sorry.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

One was 8 lbs 3 oz, one was 8 lbs 9 oz. The bigger one was induced at 41 1/2 weeks but I wonder if the IV had her a little bloated. I know I was seriously bloated from it.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

#1 8 lbs 11 oz induced at 7 days past EDD, born 9 days past EDD
#2 8 lbs 2 oz, went into labor on my own at 6 days past EDD, baby born the same day


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

10 lbs, 1 oz, born 10 days post-date.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

DD1 - 40+3 - 8lbs. 3oz. (voted 8lbs.)

DD3 - about 38 weeks (not completely sure but she was thickly coated in vernix so m/w said NO WAY she could be a 40 weeker) - 7lbs. 12oz.

DS - 41 weeks - a little over (had to round down because you can only count full oz. and he totally emptied himself out right at birth) 10lbs.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Most of my babies were 7.25ish. But I had one closer to 7, one 8.5, one 9.5, and one somewhere between 8 & 9.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67 (Jul 9, 2007)

6lbs.11ozs
8lbs.6ozs
8lbs.14ozs


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

39w0d - 8 lbs. 8 oz.
40w0d - 8 lbs. 2 oz.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

40w5d - 7lb 0oz
41w0d - 8lb 2oz
37w5d - 6lb 8oz
37w5d - 6lb 15oz

My nutrition was best for my twin pregnancy. I really wonder if I'd kept them in longer if they'd have been bigger. Though now they measure up similar to my first growth chart wise so maybe not.


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

ds1 39weeks 8lb 12

ds2 42weeks 11lbs


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

DD1 - 7lb 14 oz, 41.5 weeks
DS - 8lb 2oz, 39.5 weeks
DD2 - 7lb 12oz, 40 weeks (right on her due date)

One of my midwives with DS was sure he'd be about 6 lb because I was so small.







We didn't tell her that I was just as small with DD1.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Breech, female, 37 weeks gestation (natural start to labor) 6 pounds, 6 ounces

Vertex, male, 39.5 weeks gestation (natural labor and birth) 8 pounds, 8 ounces

I think the breeches tend to be smaller and earlier naturally so they're easier to birth in the breech position. I can't remember if I've read anything official about that concept or if it's all anecdotal. Anyone know?


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
Breech, female, 37 weeks gestation (natural start to labor) 6 pounds, 6 ounces

Vertex, male, 39.5 weeks gestation (natural labor and birth) 8 pounds, 8 ounces

I think the breeches tend to be smaller and earlier naturally so they're easier to birth in the breech position. I can't remember if I've read anything official about that concept or if it's all anecdotal. Anyone know?

MIL's breech baby was her biggest - 8+ lbs. Her second child (first non breech) was 6lbs 1 oz or something. Sooooo... I don't know, but I'd be interested to see statistics on that.


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

DD # 1 : 7lbs 10 oz
DD # 2 : 9lbs 4 oz


----------



## Abismommy (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abismommy* 
DD # 1 : 7lbs 10 oz
DD # 2 : 9lbs 4 oz

Oh DD # 1 was 39 weeks 6 days
DD# 2 40 weeks 2 days


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Both of my daughters were 19.5 inches long, so length had nothing to do with their differences in birth weight.

Abigail was born 3 days after her EDD.
Sophia was born 8 days after her EDD.

Abigail weighed 9.5 pounds at birth.
Sophia weighed 5.5 pounds at birth.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
MIL's breech baby was her biggest - 8+ lbs. Her second child (first non breech) was 6lbs 1 oz or something. Sooooo... I don't know, but I'd be interested to see statistics on that.









I found this: http://www.biomedexperts.com/Abstrac..._birth_at_term which seems to say that small babies are more likely to be breech... along with first babies, early babies, and girl babies and babies born to mothers or fathers who were born breech. My breech was my early, small, first, DD. And indeed 50% of my grandmother's kids were born breech and all of my mothers were breech until very late (turning vertex from 3 weeks before due date; 2 weeks before birth to during labor.)

I remember the midwife telling me that she didn't think the second would be breech, but that it can run in families, and that she thought DD was naturally early and small because she needed to be for a healthy breech birth.


----------



## Chryseis (Jul 28, 2006)

I only voted once as I never went into labor with my son, but I included his info just for fun.

My daughter:
11 lbs 4 oz - 39w (spontaneous labor)

My son:
10 lbs 6 oz - 39w1d (sorta scheduled c-section, no spontaneous labor)


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

DS1 - 9 lb 1 oz (39 weeks, 4 days)
DS2 - 9 lb 11 oz (38 weeks, 5 days)

(DD, my first, was 7 lb 4 oz, but she was born at 36 weeks, 4 days)


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

DS weighed 6lbs 14oz- spontaneous labor at 39 weeks on the dot.

Dd was induced at 38 weeks and only weighed 5lbs 3oz. She wasn't done cooking.


----------



## samikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

I just posted on your other thread.









He was 9 lbs, 3 days before his due date.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, I'm kind of surprised how all over the place the results are! Both of my kids were about 7.5 pounds full-term.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

First 2 were induced at 40 plus weeks (HBP).

#!: 6 lbs. 4 oz
#2: 9 lbs even
#3: 8 lbs 12 oz.
#4: 6 lbs 2 oz.
#5: not born yet, we'll see


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

All full term spontaneous births in the order they were born in:

39w; 8lbs
41w 6d; 9lb 6oz
40w 2d; 7lb 10oz
41w 4d; 7lb 14oz


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

Full terms were 8lbs 9, 9lbs 4, 8 lbs 4, 7lbs 13, 7lbs, 6 lbs 4, 8lbs 3. 7lbs 9, 6 lbs 10 ....


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

7lbs 2.5oz

I think she would have cooked a little longer on her own though. I was induced at 42 wks 1 day 30 hours after my water broke.


----------



## SABE (May 22, 2005)

8 lb 9 oz
8 lb 8 oz
8 lb 0 oz
10 lb 12 oz


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

40 week exact- 6 lb 8 oz male
39 weeks 3 days- 7 lb 15 oz male
41 weeks 1 day- 9 lb 6 oz female


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

39weeks+4 and he was 8lbs 6oz


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

37 weeks 6 days - 8 lbs
40 weeks exactly - 10 lbs 10 oz

I grow 'em big!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunter was 7 1/2 lbs at 41 weeks.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

9lbs 6oz for both of mine.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

DS1 was 7lb. 12oz. (7 3/4 lb.)

DD, ds2 and Aaron were all between 10 and 11 pounds. DH makes them big.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

DS1, born at 40 weeks, 4 days--10 pounds, 11 ounces

DS2, born at 40 weeks, 4 days--11 pounds, 0.4 ounces


----------



## averil rose (Jun 18, 2006)

William, 37 weeks 2 days, 5 lbs 1 oz.

Finley, 38 weeks 5 days, 5 lbs 10 oz.

Both of my boys were born at home, and were perfectly healthy and developed. My placentas were also very healthy. I am a small person and just make small babies!


----------



## mommyofemma (Feb 22, 2009)

My DD weighed 8 lbs 2 oz. and was 9 days over due!The midwife I had in there was feeling of my belly and was like "oh this is going to be a little peanut baby" well what a suprise she got!


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

8lb 8oz @ 43 weeks.

Can't wait to find out the weight of this one!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

8 lbs, 9 ozs. 9 lbs, 10 ozs.


----------



## jljeppson (Jul 18, 2004)

Didn't count number 1 due to preterm, but here's the rest.
#2- 8lbs6oz at 37 1/2 wks
#3- 8lbs4oz at 39 1/2 wks
#4- 9lbs at 41+1
#5- 8lbs at 41+1
#6- 10lbs2oz at 41
I wasn't surprised by the #'s 2,3, and 4 since #1 was 6lbs7oz at 35 1/2wks, #5 was a girl after 4 boys so I wasn't surprised by her either. #6 was a good bit of a surprise since she was another girl and I was expecting another 8lb'er. People keep asking me if I had GD, but I didn't. Just a baby with very fat cheeks (all 4)!


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

My daughter was 3410g/7.5lbs at 41w0d.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Both my boys were born 39w6d. The first was 7 lbs. on the nose, the second was 8 lbs. 4 oz. Very average babies.


----------



## emma1325 (May 23, 2005)

Just thought I would add these interesting facts along with my babies' stats.

Emma - *7 lbs 10 oz* My water was broken by my doctor, who then wanted her rushed out of my vagina, lol...2 large tears and 2 episiotomies. Very hard to recover from. Sex was painful even many months after.

Addie - *9 lbs 2 oz* - My water broke in my bed, I showered and then drove to the hospital...no interventions besides the hospital gown...

NO TEARS!!! Not even a scratch. The goods went back to normal soon. Hardly any pain.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Born right around 40 weeks (+ a few days) both times...7lbs 5oz and 7lbs 12oz.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My babe was born a bit past 40 wks and weighed 7.7 lbs.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

DD was 10 lbs even at 42 weeks, DS was just shy of 9 lbs at 40 weeks. They both came on their own accord.


----------



## lovemysunshine (Jul 13, 2005)

I voted 8 1/2 for my DD and then 10-11, but that should actually have 2 votes since both of my DS were over 10 lbs (10.1 and 10.2).


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

6 lbs, 3.75 oz. 39 weeks, 4 days.


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, so I geeked out about this because it wasn't making sense to me that there was such a "jump" for us 10-11lb baby mamas. Then I realized that the poll graph is misleading because some of the categories are split out and some (like my big ole 10.5 pounder) were not. So, to make a nice bell curve, you can add up all the responses in each category and get this:

*Under 6 pounds:* 15 (3%)
*6-7 lbs:* 57 (10%)
*7-8 lbs:* 158 (28%)
*8-9 lbs:* 167 (30%)
*9-10 lbs:* 114 (20%)
*10-11 lbs:* 43 (8%)
*Over 11 lbs:* 7 (1%)

Aah. Much better









ETA: and if you really geek out and average all the baby weights, the average is about 8.3


----------

